# T-shirt fibres / Ink not smooth - Help Please



## itsStorm (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, So i am having issues printing plastisol on some t-shirts where the fibres of the t-shirt seem to be sticking up through the ink. So im not getting a smooth ink finish.... ive tried different mesh counts, techniques, squeegee is sharp....


----------



## 87rx7chick (Nov 7, 2015)

i have same issue i would love to hear a resolution! 
what type of ink are you using. are you doing a light pass, flash , then another pass?


----------

